
Show HN: Mirage – a social, lighthearted, storytelling-focused roleplaying game - rayalez
https://playmirage.io/
======
rayalez
This is a little hobby project I'm working on, and I'm really proud of how it
turned out.

Mirage is a lighthearted, social, easy to learn roleplaying game, focused on
storytelling, improvisation, imagination and creativity. Your goal is to make
up and play out a fun story. You will go on adventures, complete quests, find
treasure, slay dragons, and gain awesome powers.

Mirage is made for the people who, like me, enjoy the social/creative aspects
of Dungeons and Dragons, but don’t like the countless arguments over the
intricate rules, the painfully slow combat encounters, and all the tedious
arithmetics.

It’s perfect for people who want to get started with roleplaying but have no
experience, and it’s great for getting your non-gamer friends or kids into
RPGs. It’s great for improvisers and storytellers who want to focus on playing
a fun long-form improv game, without the rules getting in the way.

It’s rules are very simple, but deep and interesting enough for the
experienced players to play over a long period of time.

You can play it in-person or over discord. It's super fun, and I hope you guys
enjoy it!

------
radicalcentrist
Wow, this looks really cool! I love the idea of a distillation of DnD down to
just the fun bits at the core.

I enjoyed skimming some of the adventures, but I'd really like to see a play-
by-play account of an example scenario. It would be great to see the procedure
of gameplay, and the GM and each player's thoughts and decisions, to solidify
how Mirage works in practice.

~~~
rayalez
Thanks for replying!

You can see the playtests of some of our adventures here:

[https://youtube.com/channel/UC0TtjWQpHurgQMpLxMrWUsQ/videos](https://youtube.com/channel/UC0TtjWQpHurgQMpLxMrWUsQ/videos)

